# vintage japanese SOMA competion road bike?



## xxixr (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi I found this bike in a barn. It's Brand is SOMA, it's made in Japan, it's model is Competition. I'm guessing it's circa 1983, only because there is an 83 along with some other numbers stamped on the bottom. I was wondering if someone out there can shed anymore light on it. I found this post at the link below which is pretty good. But was basically wondering if it's worth anything to sell/ is it collectable? It's all original, except for the seat, tires and bar tape. I'm riding it on the rollers right now.

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-405920.html

I'd post pics but I'm at work. Here is a link with alleged pics, but I once again I'm at work and they are "blocked" from viewing. Not sure if they are there or not. They came from the "current" Soma fab company in california where they posted a blog about the "old" Soma Company. If this bike is black and red w/ white lettering it's what I have.

pics??
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iendID=17228384&albumID=83042&imageID=9090657

Blog:
http://somafab.blogspot.com/search?q=soma+cosmopolitan
Thanks for any help.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it's worth your love in gold.
good luck.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Step 1: Buy barn bike, plate in gold.

Step 2: Profit!


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds like a good roller rider


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Marginal worth <$100. Never new the Soma name was around that long ago..


-Schmitty-


----------

